# AQ Modifier



## burneyatc (Dec 21, 2011)

Hello
Could somebody please help me with the AQ modifier for HPSA bonuse payments? The description says to append to physician's professional services.  What does that mean exactly? Is that Just E/M codes? My biggest question is if that covers the vaccine admin codes 90460/90461 as they require physician counseling....thanks for your help!


----------



## ajs (Dec 21, 2011)

burneyatc said:


> Hello
> Could somebody please help me with the AQ modifier for HPSA bonuse payments? The description says to append to physician's professional services.  What does that mean exactly? Is that Just E/M codes? My biggest question is if that covers the vaccine admin codes 90460/90461 as they require physician counseling....thanks for your help!



It is not listed as an allowable modifier with 90460 or 90461.  Is that the only service provided at the time of service?  Or is the patient also there for other preventive services?
The AQ modifier seems to only be allowed on the E/M codes.


----------



## burneyatc (Dec 22, 2011)

Thanks! When you said it is not a listed code to use with the AQ modifier, where are you reading that? I've been trying to find documentation and cannot find anything! (Yes, they are there for well child exams when they get their shots....I wasn't sure since the 90460 requires physician counseling......)


----------



## ajs (Dec 27, 2011)

burneyatc said:


> Thanks! When you said it is not a listed code to use with the AQ modifier, where are you reading that? I've been trying to find documentation and cannot find anything! (Yes, they are there for well child exams when they get their shots....I wasn't sure since the 90460 requires physician counseling......)



I have the Encoder Pro program and when you pull up a code there is a link to a list of allowable modifiers for the code, also there is a crosscode directory that shows associated dx codes.


----------



## burneyatc (Dec 30, 2011)

Thank you!


----------

